# What ammo for XD .45?



## kyxd45

What ammo works best out of an XD 45 5" Tactical, just got one of these for christmas. Right now I'm shootin Winchester 230 gr. FMJ. This is my first .45 I was just wondering if lower gr bullets shoot better or if they are the same, might be an ignorant question but just thought I'd ask


----------



## dosborn

kyxd45 said:


> What ammo works best out of an XD 45 5" Tactical, just got one of these for christmas. Right now I'm shootin Winchester 230 gr. FMJ. This is my first .45 I was just wondering if lower gr bullets shoot better or if they are the same, might be an ignorant question but just thought I'd ask


Did it come with a manual? If so, you might read it for any reccomendations. It should eat about anything in .45ACP.


----------



## gunluver

My XD45 eats everything I feed it...even lower pressure handloads we loaded up this year.


----------



## kyxd45

Cool, I figured they would my dad's XD 9 eats everything also... Let me ask this what shoots the most accurate?


----------



## Bisley

kyxd45 said:


> Cool, I figured they would my dad's XD 9 eats everything also... Let me ask this what shoots the most accurate?


Every gun can be different, but mine shoots to POA with any 230 grain ammo, using a standard sight picture.


----------



## kyxd45

Thats way my guns been shootin, ive had the chance to put about 400 rounds down the barrel in the past few days and I have improved greatly from first starting out. This is my first .45 so I've been learning a great deal just from shooting.


----------

